# Router for a Beginner



## ZZZZZ (Oct 1, 2014)

Ryobi offers a decent entry-level router. I have one myself.

Most pro routers use 1/2" shank bits, the less expensive routers use 1/4". The 1/2" shank generally give slightly better results, due to less chatter and vibration.

Check this out this router buying guide from HD.

http://www.homedepot.com/c/types_of_routers_HT_PG_TH

.
.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Projects such as what?
Different routers for different jobs.
If I was starting a new tool collection from scratch a router would be very low on my list.
I own three routers and have not used them for at least 5 years.
If I was going to buy one I'd be buying another Porta Cable.
Buy a cheap one and you'll regret it.


----------



## Mort (Nov 26, 2008)

This is one of the few Craftsman purchases I would recommend. If you want to buy just one that does everything at a decent price, they're not bad. The exact same router is sold by some other big box stores under their brand names too. 

My one caveat would be to buy one with variable speed, plunge and fixed bases, and 1/4" and 1/2" collets included. Craftsman product support is atrocious, so if you buy a bare bones kit, and want to buy a 1/2" collet later, you're out of luck.


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

Whatever you do stay away from the harbor freight routers. Recently I was working out of town, forgot my router so off to HF. The one I got the collet wasn't even square to the table.


----------



## RRH (Nov 24, 2016)

I would get the Makita compact router, Bosch Colt or even the ryobi RTR400-S

I have a couple large routers but 99% of the time use the above Makita, Bosch or an older Ryobi laminate trimmer.

With these you use a router much more. Can use it one handed so dont have to clamp the wood.
Simple to just pick it up and put a decorative edge on anything. With the larger models would not be worth the setup time for something simple.

I can do just about anything with these that I would do with a larger model.
But so much easier and quicker to use. 
Again the large models collect dust most of the time.

You will be very happy getting a new or used Makita compact or Bosch Colt.


----------



## Mort (Nov 26, 2008)

If it's trim routers you want, I have the DeWalt 611 kit with both bases and recommend it highly. If you're patient you can find it on sale for $150. It's one problem is you can't put a 1/2" collet in it. 

For a do-it-all router I'd still recommend the Craftsman as a price/features compromise.


----------



## bote110 (Oct 7, 2012)

My first project is a hall tree bench for the mud room , would like to do some round off edging . My basement I need to do a knee wall but will be doing a shelf all the way around and would like to round of the end of the board and window sill . Would a compact router handle this? 
I end up getting a Poter Cable 560 pocket hole jig and planning on doing some projects with this too later down the road.


----------



## Mort (Nov 26, 2008)

A compact router would be perfect.


----------



## JIMMIEM (Nov 17, 2016)

Bosch Colt or DeWalt DW611......both compact and get very good reviews....but not inexpensive. RIDGID R2401 got a Best Value rating @ $99 from Home Depot.
Bit prices vary and like with everything else you will get what you pay for. If you are going to use the router to put the finishing touches on your project don't go cheap on the tool or bits.


----------



## Mort (Nov 26, 2008)

The LED lights on my DeWalt are worth the extra money in my opinion.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

If all your doing is rounding off an edge a random orbital sander will do the same thing, and be able to be used for hundreds of other jobs.
Not against routers, there's just dozens of other tools that are far more important that your going to need and use far more often than a tool you use for 10 min. And it sits on a shelf for years.


----------



## Mikeron (Jan 5, 2015)

I have the makita 1/4 shank router, great for rounding trim. 

Sent from my XT1031 using Tapatalk


----------



## Daniel Holzman (Mar 10, 2009)

Routers are amazingly versatile tools, however they often require construction or purchase of a jig to get optimal results. Here are a few things you can do with a router that is difficult or impossible to do with other common tools.

1. Cut molding edges. There are hundreds of bits available that make molding edges such as roundover, roman ogee, bevel, cove. Almost impossible to cut these shapes any other way.
2. Frame and panel doors. Special bits cut the groove and make the overlay in one pass. Virtually impossible to make doors any other way, unless you are a master craftsman with hand tools.
3. Cutting circles and ellipses. Simple jigs allow you to cut perfect circles and ellipses, almost impossible to get perfect results any other way.
4. Pattern routing. You can cut shapes into wooden blocks for marquetry and insets using a pattern cutting bit, I don't know any other way to do this.
5. Trimming. A router makes a great tool for trimming laminate and similar materials.
6. Jointing. You can use a router table to joint boards for making table tops. The other option is an expensive jointer, which is essentially a single purpose tool.

I have no idea what types of projects you are planning. As always, the tools you need are determined by what you are trying to accomplish. I have two routers, I use them a lot, but only for the purposes they are good for, such as the ones I listed above. My suggestion is to buy a high quality tool, there is absolutely nothing worse than owning a low quality tool. A router can be dangerous, you want one that does not chatter, holds the bits firmly, remains locked at the height you set. Cheap tools may allow the bit to loosen in the collet, and may go out of alignment.


----------



## Canarywood1 (May 5, 2012)

I agree with Daniel, i have a 3 1/4 hp Hitachi mounted in a table for the last 30 years, and couldn't have built some projects without it, it's one invaluable tool.


----------



## DexterII (Jul 14, 2010)

I have nothing to add really, but a few reaffirmations if you will. First off, as Joe said, a router is not something that most people use regularly, so think it through, particularly if you have a tool budget to work with, but, on the other hand, they are great to have when you need one, and, personally, I enjoy putting my routers to task periodically. Once you're sure, I agree with what Mort said. Although I can't swear that I have hefted one in a little bit, I think that Craftsman always carried affordable yet efficient routers, and would use them as a baseline for "beginner's". Anything that you find priced under them is probably not what you want to take home, but they will do the job, and probably for a good many years. The other thing Mort mentioned was the Dewalt 611, and I think that's a good choice. I opted for the 618 for my last router purchase, and, as far as I know, it's essentially the same as the 611, except for more horsepower and the fact that I can run either 1/4" or 1/2", which is a blessing because a friend since gave me some some very high quality, brand new 1/2" bits, and the difference is definitely noticeable, although I'm not sure that enough so to warrant purchasing the larger bits unless you were doing commercial work. And, although I was a little apprehensive, the transition from fixed base to plunge is easy, with no loss in accuracy or performance. Finally, Dan mentioned a table, and that is definitely something that you want to include in your budget; a table, in my opinion, increases the value of a router tenfold.


----------



## bote110 (Oct 7, 2012)

So the Dewalt 611 will do every thing that the 618 does except only on the 1/4 bit's . I'm not looking at using it every day, only some projects i mention for now an more if I find down the road . Does the compact fit on a router table?


----------



## Mort (Nov 26, 2008)

Not one of the ready made tables, like from Woodpeckers and JessUm, but Rockler (I think) has a compact router table available. And of course, you can always make your own. 

Most people don't bother putting compact routers into tables because they're not powerful enough to run the bigger cabinet and profile bits.


----------



## JIMMIEM (Nov 17, 2016)

bote110 said:


> So the Dewalt 611 will do every thing that the 618 does except only on the 1/4 bit's . I'm not looking at using it every day, only some projects i mention for now an more if I find down the road . Does the compact fit on a router table?


The 618 is a 2 1/4 HP router. The 611 is 1 1/4 HP. The 618 takes 2 hands to use. The 611 can be held in one (big) hand. 618 will take 1/4" or 1/2" shank bits. 611 only takes 1/4" shank bits. Some tasks can be done with either tool. Some tasks will be easier with the 611 dues to its size and compactness and some tasks will require the extra oompf that the 618 and 1/2" shank bits provide.


----------



## Daniel Holzman (Mar 10, 2009)

1/4 inch diameter bits are used in compact routers, and special applications for routers which take 1/2 inch bits, such as laminate trimming, fine groove routing, and small diameter spiral bits. Many bits are available in 1/2 inch or 1/4 inch format. In my experience, the 1/2 inch bits are always preferable if you have a router that can take them. They chatter less, cut faster, last longer, and cut cleaner than an equivalent 1/4 inch bit. But of course you can't use a 1/2 inch bit in a router with a 1/4 inch collet. As a note, my Dewalt 1/2 inch router, like virtually all 1/2 inch routers, has a 1/4 inch collet you can insert to use 1/4 inch bits.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Be certain it has 2 handles and use them both.:biggrin2: Evidently this guy thought only 1 handle was needed. He would have been better off scratching his a$$ with the that other hand rather than where ever it was.


----------



## bote110 (Oct 7, 2012)

Is the Skil or the Ryobi routers any good? I see they sell bits an routers in a lot of local stores.


----------



## Mort (Nov 26, 2008)

I'm a bit of a tool snob so I haven't used them. For me, they're priced about the same as a used Bosch or Porter Cable is on Craigslist, and I'd much rather have one of those.


----------



## JIMMIEM (Nov 17, 2016)

bote110 said:


> Is the Skil or the Ryobi routers any good? I see they sell bits an routers in a lot of local stores.


Good is subjective. Depends on your needs and expectations. Not high end bits but again depends on what quality and bit life you want. Good questions but you won't know what is good and what isn't until you try them out. Most responses are based on users' personal experience.


----------



## Mort (Nov 26, 2008)

I guess I do have some Ryobi bits. They were a starter set so I could figure out which ones I used most and buy nice ones of those. 

They're not terrible, but not great. Guide bearings leave a bit to be desired but they give you a couple extras.


----------



## RRH (Nov 24, 2016)

bote110 said:


> My first project is a hall tree bench for the mud room , would like to do some round off edging . My basement I need to do a knee wall but will be doing a shelf all the way around and would like to round of the end of the board and window sill . Would a compact router handle this?
> I end up getting a Poter Cable 560 pocket hole jig and planning on doing some projects with this too later down the road.



No problem. And with the one handed compact I feel you have more control.
And again you will use it more since you can hold the project with the other hand.


----------



## bote110 (Oct 7, 2012)

RRH said:


> No problem. And with the one handed compact I feel you have more control.
> And again you will use it more since you can hold the project with the other hand.


 Will my son was showing me his dresser an I need to rebuild new draws for it now, Can a compact handle this , I would need to put a 1/4 grove on the sides for it to slide in/out and the front board would need some kind trim work. I guess I will be looking at something with a fix/plunge combo or can I get away with just a fix router?
*
*


----------



## Mort (Nov 26, 2008)

A fixed base trim router would work great for that.


----------



## Mort (Nov 26, 2008)

This guy is a member on Woodworking Talk, kinda gives an overview on the different router types.


----------



## Dog5 (Jan 3, 2011)

I'm not a big "learn how to use a tool from a book" guy, but Bill Hylton's book "Woodworking with the Router" is worth every penny and then some, seriously.


----------



## ront02769 (Nov 28, 2008)

I have a 30+ year old Sears craftsman that I can mount in $25 table should I so desire....and I've never needed anything else.....a dim constantly building something for myself or others. For me the two keys were 1/2" bit capacity and buy GOOD bits, not the crap ones. More HP means bigger bites of your material...but small bites work just fine for me. For his, I mostly rely on my Freud basic 1/2" set. Ron


----------



## bcemail (Sep 18, 2010)

I'll piggy back onto this thread as I'm also looking to pick up my first router. I almost picked up a Makita compact router yesterday for about $100. Then I read somewhere that it was a laminate router so I was worried it wouldn't work for me. 
I'll mostly be using it for rounding/decorative edges on lumber, cutting some circles or cutouts out of plywood and MDF, etc. I know people also use it for making doors and such but that is not on my to do list. 
Is the compact router powerful enough for this?
One more question: one option was to get a kit that came with a clear plastic disc or base plate or something. What's that for?
Thanks again!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

RRH said:


> No problem. And with the one handed compact I feel you have more control.
> And again you will use it more since you can hold the project with the other hand.


If the O P values his fingers you may have trouble convincing him of that method.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

if youyr just doing very basic things like round overs and shallow mortises a trim router is all you need. i use them all the time on the jobsite.. for larger profiles which need more power for the bit to cut clean


i just reviewed the bosch colt variable speed over at 
http://www.toolboxbuzz.com/power-tools/routers/bosch-colt-router-pr20evs/


----------



## bote110 (Oct 7, 2012)

woodworkbykirk said:


> if youyr just doing very basic things like round overs and shallow mortises a trim router is all you need. i use them all the time on the jobsite.. for larger profiles which need more power for the bit to cut clean
> 
> 
> i just reviewed the bosch colt variable speed over at
> http://www.toolboxbuzz.com/power-tools/routers/bosch-colt-router-pr20evs/


Is this any better than the Dewalt 611 or it just one's delight ? I'm looking for just to do round overs 3/4 or 1/2 inch wood an round overs on knee wall self and window sill, an some draws that have to be redone on a cheap dresser.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

what tool you use is entirely your choice. the review i gave is objective.. as the colt has stayed compact,, the newest dewalt is much bigger and borders on being considered a mid size router as oppposed to a trim router.. same with teh porter cable as they are pretty much the same motor and base just the dewalt has some extra bells and whistles


----------



## RRH (Nov 24, 2016)

SeniorSitizen said:


> If the O P values his fingers you may have trouble convincing him of that method.


Clearly you have never used one. That is what they have been designed for.
And they have been around for over twenty years that I know of.

Like saying he should never use a circular saw. and cut a 2 x 4 while holding with one hand on saw horses.
And actually that would be more dangerous than the router.

But soundds like you are the type that would use a helper to hold the 2 x 4 steady on saw horses so you could use two hand on the saw.


----------



## RRH (Nov 24, 2016)

bcemail said:


> I'll piggy back onto this thread as I'm also looking to pick up my first router. I almost picked up a Makita compact router yesterday for about $100. Then I read somewhere that it was a laminate router so I was worried it wouldn't work for me.
> I'll mostly be using it for rounding/decorative edges on lumber, cutting some circles or cutouts out of plywood and MDF, etc. I know people also use it for making doors and such but that is not on my to do list.
> Is the compact router powerful enough for this?
> One more question: one option was to get a kit that came with a clear plastic disc or base plate or something. What's that for?
> ...


----------



## paint77 (Oct 11, 2016)

I just bought a compact router at Menards. Half price if you send in the rebate. Has the high end features, soft start, lots of metal, variable speed. The warrentee is good for 2 years, goes bad just hang on to your receipt in the tool bag it comes with.

Could have gone with the big name brand compact at about 3 times the price, maybe next time. :smile:


----------



## Scottg (Nov 5, 2012)

When you start adding on projects and asking things like "Can I do stuff with drawers, etc." then I start to lean towards saying you really need a full size 1/2" shank option. They can do everything.

Now, it is true that a compact trim router is much easier to handle. And very useful. But the simple reality is that a full size router can do everything a compact can. But a compact can't do everything, (not even close), to what a full size can.

Also, as mentioned I believe, you'd need an additional investment in bits if you get an additional size. Right now, I've got a nice relatively new DeWalt for my main full size router, an older Craftsman and a Bosch for the compact. The compact is GREAT for quick trim work, small round overs, laminate / edge banding trimming and similar. For anything even slightly heavier or for large runs on large size projects I wouldn't even think about using it. It just doesn't have the power and would heat up too much.

If you start building real fine furniture and contemplate using dovetail joinery at all, then it's full size. CAN you get away with the small version? Maybe. But probably not. You're going to struggle with larger size dado grooves as well. If you get more and more into woodworking, you'll find you end up getting multiple routers. Probably a full and a compact and maybe multiple full size depending on what your doing. (Because set up is a hassle and sometimes you need two bits.) It's similar to owning multiple drills and having two different drill bits in two typical drills and then two different driver bits in two impact drivers. If you're building a lot, the $$$ is worth it to not be wasting time switching bits.

The Router is a tool a lot of folks don't need at all. For typical DIY / home maintenance, etc., it's mostly unneeded. Unless you start actually making stuff. Then it becomes used so much more than you would have expected. As for router tables, if you're into serious DIY, you can build your own. But if you just want something that's precise out of the box, get a full size table from Kreg or JessEm or wherever. Expensive. Yes. But you'll be in business immediately. The most important thing here is - same as with table saw - the fence working well to keep things square. Also be aware that with a good router table, you can kind of use it as a jointer for reasonably sized boards. And yes, as others have said, tables are really for full size.

Final notes: Don't cheap out on bits. And be careful with them. They're tough for cutting, but also kind of brittle in a way. One bad drop and gouge and it's going to be mess up your workpieces until you get it probably sharpened. And don't bottom them out in collet. They get inserted and then back them out 1/8" or so before tightening down. Otherwise, they can heat up too much and warp things.

Great book: Taunton's Complete Illustrated Guide to Router by Lonnie Bird. All tools and power tools especially can be dangerous. But the router - I think - can also be one of the more dangerous. Maybe some would argue the table saw or whatever. But used improperly the router can skip in really odd ways or fling workpieces with unexpected force. Practice on scrap first with the all the usual safety gear. Especially hearing protection. This is one of the loudest tools in shop.


----------



## bote110 (Oct 7, 2012)

Will guy's I made my choice and found a use router on ebay and won the bid for $123. I went with a full size Bosch maybe later this summer will get a table, now to hide it from my wife. I could not past up a good deal now to get a guild an maybe a under the table mount next couple of months . 
Want to thank you for your inputs , it help out a lot an maybe help others as well .
http://www.ebay.com/itm/BOSCH-1617EVS-FIXED-BASE-ELECTRONIC-ROUTER-NICE-NO-RESERVE-TOOL-AUCTION-/162326646212?nma=true&si=zKEzYcOLGXNZ86ANfkIHmkdvXOk%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## Mikeron (Jan 5, 2015)

Good choice 

Sent from my XT1031 using Tapatalk


----------



## NotyeruncleBob (Mar 9, 2017)

I just put my router away for the day after rounding off the edges on a few dozen arched brackets so yeah...they can be useful tools. 
The Colt is a great trim and roundover router. Small and easy to handle and not too intimidating for the beginner. 
For bigger projects I'd definitely recommend the DeWalt 618. There's a great value kit for it that includes both the plunge and fixed bases for $179 and occasionally on sale for less. I think I paid $159 from CPO last time.
http://www.cpooutlets.com/dewalt-dw...t-with-soft-case/dewndw618pkb,default,pd.html


----------



## Canarywood1 (May 5, 2012)

You made a good choice, the Bosch 1617 is a 2.25 hp mid size machine that will give you years of service.


----------

